# Tick Diseases



## AesSedaiTartan (Feb 21, 2013)

Has any working dog on this site developed seizures after a tick bite?


----------



## crawfordstuart (Mar 15, 2013)

Ticks can be a nuisance after a carefree walk in the woods. And although they can carry several diseases, they are best known for transmitting Lyme disease-a potentially long-term, painful affliction.


----------



## Willylee (Mar 21, 2013)

Interesting that no dogs have suffered paralysis, as shown recently on TV.

On the other hand, I was bitten by a tick when in Germany and experienced all the symptoms of Lyme disease and all the negativity of the NHS.

I had to educate my GP and fight for the right treatment.

Anyone reading this SHOULD go on to the BADA website and others. Learn how to correctly remove a tick and what to say to your GP.

I promise you, Lyme's diease is unpleasant....learn about the tick!!!!

Willylee


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

AesSedaiTartan said:


> Has any working dog on this site developed seizures after a tick bite?


Depends in which country you are in certain countries ticks can carry more diseases then in the UK.

Babesiosis and Ehrilichoisis are two of the tick borne diseases that can cause seizures in dogs. The dogs may appear fine for a long period after being bitten and then symptoms can appear.

Although normal blood tests may show up general health problems and some problems in the blood generally, they wont confirm if there is a tick borne disease present. Only a IFA antibody blood test will show up a tick borne disease and which one if there is one present.


----------



## AesSedaiTartan (Feb 21, 2013)

My dog Bella, has been diagnosed with Epilepsy. She is an Australian Kelpie and this may very well be the case, but I have a hunch that it's tick related. She had her first seizure in October just prior to turning 3. She was unwell before they started for about six weeks, was really quiet and lethargic and not her normal self. She developed a limb in her front legs that would move sides from week to week. 
I made an attempt to finish my munro's last year and we went out walking every weekend for 26 weeks between March - August. I must have pulled upwards of 200 ticks off her. I spent a week in Fort Augustus and was pulling ten off her a day. Four days spent in Knoydart resulted in another 35!
She has been on Epiphen since October which initially didn't work and she continued to have on average a seizure a week. The vet tried her on Bromide as well seeing as the Epiphen weren't controlling them either. She took a psychotic reaction to the Bromide and it triggered six in a 12 hour period. She barked and cried constantly and wet herself on the hour every hour for about 12 hours. I took her off the meds and she has now been seizure free for 5 weeks.
She has been tested twice for Lyme disease and once for Loupin ill disease. Both came back negative.
At the moment I am just happy she hasn't had a seizure for five weeks and we are taking each day at a time. The dreaded wee beasties will be out again soon. Hopefully this prolonged cold patch will kill off a few!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

AesSedaiTartan said:


> My dog Bella, has been diagnosed with Epilepsy. She is an Australian Kelpie and this may very well be the case, but I have a hunch that it's tick related. She had her first seizure in October just prior to turning 3. She was unwell before they started for about six weeks, was really quiet and lethargic and not her normal self. She developed a limb in her front legs that would move sides from week to week.
> I made an attempt to finish my munro's last year and we went out walking every weekend for 26 weeks between March - August. I must have pulled upwards of 200 ticks off her. I spent a week in Fort Augustus and was pulling ten off her a day. Four days spent in Knoydart resulted in another 35!
> She has been on Epiphen since October which initially didn't work and she continued to have on average a seizure a week. The vet tried her on Bromide as well seeing as the Epiphen weren't controlling them either. She took a psychotic reaction to the Bromide and it triggered six in a 12 hour period. She barked and cried constantly and wet herself on the hour every hour for about 12 hours. I took her off the meds and she has now been seizure free for 5 weeks.
> She has been tested twice for Lyme disease and once for Loupin ill disease. Both came back negative.
> At the moment I am just happy she hasn't had a seizure for five weeks and we are taking each day at a time. The dreaded wee beasties will be out again soon. Hopefully this prolonged cold patch will kill off a few!


There is more on the two tick bornes diseases I mentioned that cause seizures.

TICK BORNE DISEASES

Other things can cause seizures in dogs too, below is minimum diagnostic tests to rule a lot of those out.

commonly used.

Minimum Diagnostic Assessments for an Epileptic

History

Your description of the character and timing of the episodes, relation to exercise, feeding, etc.Helps your veterinarian determine if this is indeed a seizure and what type. May provide clues to the cause.

Physical Examination

Evaluation of the heart, lungs, abdomen, gum colour, etc.Provide clues to diseases which could cause seizures or complicate treatment.

Neurologic Examination

Evaluation of behaviour, co-ordination, reflexes and nerve functions.Provide clues to disease of the nervous system which may be causing the seizures.

Complete Blood Count
(CBC), routine serum
chemistry profile, and
urine analysis (UA)

Blood and urine samples are taken and analysed.Rules out metabolic causes of seizures and provides baseline data to monitor effects of medication.

Bile Acids Assay or
Ammonia Tolerance
Test

Usually, the pet is fasted and two blood samples are taken.Rules out liver problems and provides baseline data to monitor effects of medication.

Thyroid Function Test

Blood samples analysed for T4 and TSH levels.Optional, but would rule out thyroid disease as a cause.

Range of tests and examinations for diagnosis of epilepsy in the dog
Source: Canine Epilepsy Network

There are other tests too but these are more specialist and are usually carried out by a neurologist.

There is lots of helpful information on the website below too.

Canine Epilepsy and Dog Seizures Table of Contents - Canine Epilepsy Guardian Angels


----------



## rachelmfanu (Jul 21, 2013)

I think seizures only happen when you don't cure the tick right away.


----------



## Raone (May 7, 2013)

One should take this very seriously. If any tick or Fleas are been found on the dogs. They should be treated as soon as possible.

These ticks can cause various diseases etc leading to death!
So beware of it.


----------

